# My Malawi Eye-biters



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys i was wondering if som1 could help me figure somthin out. My Dimidiochromis Compressiceps Cichlid has a few eggs in her mouth and the smaller male probably 2-3" hasent developed his colours yet, is he able to spawn at such a young age? the female is 3-3.5" long and is now mature i believe well since she has some eggs.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

ahh well she is just laying them by herself the male is to young to understand i guess lol, well shes got practice lol...


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Sweet. I got a male. he still has to mature. well looks like it will be about a month b4 any real action. lol.


----------

